
Ask HN: Why you deleted Facebook or any other social network? - ciccionamente
What are the main reasons why you decided to delete  Facebook or any other social network account?
======
0_gravitas
I never like FB to begin with, or Social Networks like it in general, but the
thing that made me pull the trigger was the one day my greatest fear was
realized: "I don't want to find out that I hate the people that I like", and
lo and behold, one day I scrolled a _little_ too far and discovered "well, I
can never think about that person in the same way again"

------
jayturley
1) Surveillance 2) Data breaches and misuse of personal data 3) Mental health

------
rolph
lack of intellectual, or substantiative content. chronic misinformation, and
social engineering campaigns. surveillance and weaponization of data, and
influencing.

------
meerita
I will reinstate why I did it:

1\. Politically incorrect guy in a left-leaning social network it was a pain.
Both relatives and FB bullied me. FB made me delete a post because it was
controversial (I cheered that abortion law was ditched in my country) and
relatives because they're not conservatives, they're more kind of USA's
democrats. So it was really hard to me to express feeling without being
insulted my everyone.

2\. Continuous use of the social network and watching stuff that was useless.
I came to realization people on FB are just part a big echo chamber. That's
why I moved out and it was better.

3\. FB plays with my data, bias me in the background and try to sell me
progresive ideas all the time by banning the opposition by all means.

4\. The battery of my phone lasts 4hs more.

------
not_a_cop75
I stopped with Facebook because of spying and narcissism. I stopped with
Twitter because of selective tweet promotion and targeting - you're
effectively giving a group power over your life guiding you what is right to
watch or be concerned about. I don't ever want any media or pseudo-media
company doing that. Presently I search a list of different sites with totally
different leanings and try my best to capture the truth without the slant.

None of it is easy though.

